# Got a new Jack Foreman prop today.



## AgAngler2370

Went and picked up the new prop today from Jack. It’s going on a tohatsu 50. Not able to test it until Thursday but will report back on performance. Jack said this is the one for running jacked way up and shooting out the hole. Here are a couple pics for those that are curious what it looks like.











li


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Nice! Report back so others with similar setups have an idea what to expect.


----------



## Stevie

What boat? What are the prop specs?


----------



## AgAngler2370

Stevie said:


> What boat? What are the prop specs?


Cayo 173 with 50 tohatsu. Prop is 12.5” with 14 pitch and a good amount of cup. The blades are are much thicker than a powertech. This is the same exact prop Jack runs on his Spear glades.


----------



## perrymcfly

You happen to have his contact number? I've been told a couple different ones and would love to give him a call about a prop. I've polished enough oysters in my parts with the one I have. Ooops


----------



## Blackdog317

Jack Foreman - Crossroad Propeller
(361) 552-2789 office

(361) 649-2789 mobile

1950 farik road
Port Lavaca, TX 77979


----------



## perrymcfly

Blackdog317 said:


> Jack Foreman - Crossroad Propeller
> (361) 552-2789 office
> 
> (361) 649-2789 mobile
> 
> 1950 farik road
> Port Lavaca, TX 77979



Awesome sauce! Thank you, I hd the mobile number right, must've gotten some random other phone number also. Glad I asked.


----------



## Blackdog317

Try both numbers and leave a text on the mobile with your contact info and boat/motor.


----------



## crboggs

His props are legit. Same prop and motor on my Glades X. Can run around all day jacked up and it never slips or blows out it you have a cav plate mounted.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Same boat/motor. Curious to see how this one turns out. I've tried a few different props but weirdly enough the stock prop performed the best so far.


----------



## jmrodandgun

AgAngler2370 said:


> Went and picked up the new prop today from Jack. It’s going on a tohatsu 50. Not able to test it until Thursday but will report back on performance.


Yo! How did this prop work out? Are you running a jack plate on your Cayo?

The numbers with my stock prop are pretty solid. No jack plate. 11x16 aluminum. 29-30 mph cruise at 4600 rpm with full fuel, fly gear, and a passenger. Fuel burn is something stupid like 11 mpg.

This is with my passenger sitting next to me. 4400 rpm and 29mph


----------



## AgAngler2370

jmrodandgun said:


> Yo! How did this prop work out? Are you running a jack plate on your Cayo?
> 
> The numbers with my stock prop are pretty solid. No jack plate. 11x16 aluminum. 29-30 mph cruise at 4600 rpm with full fuel, fly gear, and a passenger. Fuel burn is something stupid like 11 mpg.
> 
> This is with my passenger sitting next to me. 4400 rpm and 29mph


unfortunately had some stuff come up and delayed getting the skiffs out this weekend. Hopefully really soon. I’ll definitely report back when I get some numbers. I’m running an atlas micro jackplate and a cav plate. Talked to Jack and he said that’s the only way I would maximize the props performance so take that for what it’s worth. Those are pretty good numbers with the stock prop. What type setup are you running? Mine is a tiller with the coffin box console so should be similar weight as your wheel setup.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Mine is just the 50 4 stroke tohatsu, stock prop, and tabs. Nothing really special about it. It doesn't like to run out past 5500, the prop loses grip easily at that speed. Same with getting on plane with any trim. I've stepped down to an 11x15 but I lost more cruising speed than I would like have given up. It would scare the hell of you if you put it to the dash suddenly. 

I wouldn't mind trying a 12x15 which is why I'm curious to see how your 12.5x14 performs. Especially with a heavily cupped prop.


----------



## elsillo

AgAngler2370 said:


> unfortunately had some stuff come up and delayed getting the skiffs out this weekend. Hopefully really soon. I’ll definitely report back when I get some numbers. I’m running an atlas micro jackplate and a cav plate. Talked to Jack and he said that’s the only way I would maximize the props performance so take that for what it’s worth. Those are pretty good numbers with the stock prop. What type setup are you running? Mine is a tiller with the coffin box console so should be similar weight as your wheel setup.


Any updates on your setup?


----------



## AgAngler2370

elsillo said:


> Any updates on your setup?


I’m not getting the top end I would really like (about 34 WOT with fly gear) but the thing shoots out the hole and holds water well jacked all the way up. If I can remember right I think she’s turning around 5900


----------



## sjrobin

AgAngler2370 said:


> I’m not getting the top end I would really like (about 34 WOT with fly gear) but the thing shoots out the hole and holds water well jacked all the way up. If I can remember right I think she’s turning around 5900


If you had asked for speed, he would have delivered speed. 34 wot speed is better or equal to any other skiff with the Foreman prop I have ever seen.(50-70 HP)


----------



## crboggs

sjrobin said:


> If you had asked for speed, he would have delivered speed. 34 wot speed is better or equal to any other skiff with the Foreman prop I have ever seen.(50-70 HP)


I'm probably running 32-33 mph myself with a Tohatsu 50. But with that prop the holeshot and grip is impressive as hell.


----------



## AgAngler2370

sjrobin said:


> If you had asked for speed, he would have delivered speed. 34 wot speed is better or equal to any other skiff with the Foreman prop I have ever seen.(50-70 HP)


Agreed. I would rather trade speed for ability to run skinny and take off shallow when needed. Prop does exactly what jack builds his props to do just wishful thinking for more top end when make a long run down the IC


----------



## Smackdaddy53

AgAngler2370 said:


> Agreed. I would rather trade speed for ability to run skinny and take off shallow when needed. Prop does exactly what jack builds his props to do just wishful thinking for more top end when make a long run down the IC


You could always get a speed prop and swap them when you want to run skinny...
I’m the same, I’d rather run skinny, have hole shot and be able to stay hooked up with the motor jacked up than run fast. Props are like a slide ruler and each end of the slide is holeshot and top end. The props we run can’t do both well but you can find a nice compromise. My Yamaha 2 stroke 70 barely hits 5200rpm but the holeshot will throw you off the back instead of hitting the rev limiter and throwing a rooster tail of mud like I see a lot of guys doing trying to jump up in the back lakes.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You could always get a speed prop and swap them when you want to run skinny...
> I’m the same, I’d rather run skinny, have hole shot and be able to stay hooked up with the motor jacked up than run fast. Props are like a slide ruler and each end of the slide is holeshot and top end. The props we run can’t do both well but you can find a nice compromise. My Yamaha 2 stroke 70 barely hits 5200rpm but the holeshot will throw you off the back instead of hitting the rev limiter and throwing a rooster tail of mud like I see a lot of guys doing trying to jump up in the back lakes.


I learned that the glades has cap rock just under the mud. It took out my PT prop, prop shaft, crank shaft and the #2 cylinder from ingesting all of the crank and bearing metal. Now I'm afraid to till the mud these days.


----------



## NLW352

Received my foreman prop about 2 weeks ago. Suzuki 60hp (big foot) Maverick HPXT, 2 people, fuel and gear, getting 29mph at 5900. I lost about 3-4 mph top end, but paralleling what was mentioned above....grip and hole shot are unreal.


----------



## Redfisher80

Awesome...glad to hear!
Jack is making my new wheel this week.....can’t wait.
I’ll share results once I have it filed in!

Redfisher


----------



## elsillo

Have anyone of you tried the PowerTech SWC3R13P on this motor and compared it to the Foreman prop? I am in a bend whether I should buy the PT for $280 or really have to spend $650 for the Foreman. I'm looking for better holeshot on the tohatsu 50hp.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

elsillo said:


> Have anyone of you tried the PowerTech SWC3R13P on this motor and compared it to the Foreman prop? I am in a bend whether I should buy the PT for $280 or really have to spend $650 for the Foreman. I'm looking for better holeshot on the tohatsu 50hp.


Comparing a shelf prop to a custom Foreman is apples to oranges. Mr. Foreman designed props for Powertech, you should call and ask him.


----------



## Redfisher80

I have not tried the pt wheel.

Jack has a prop perfectly suited for the Tohatsu 50! He has been working on it for sometime he said and just about has it “perfect”! Holeshot, shallow bite, top end...what more could you want?

I personally would rather spend the $ and know for sure what I am getting....imho. Nothing against pt wheels but they are just NOT the same. That pretty chrome finish is for shelf props......jacks are 100% built for performance.

Redfisher


----------



## elsillo

Redfisher80 said:


> I have not tried the pt wheel.
> 
> Jack has a prop perfectly suited for the Tohatsu 50! He has been working on it for sometime he said and just about has it “perfect”! Holeshot, shallow bite, top end...what more could you want?
> 
> I personally would rather spend the $ and know for sure what I am getting....imho. Nothing against pt wheels but they are just NOT the same. That pretty chrome finish is for shelf props......jacks are 100% built for performance.
> 
> Redfisher


I understand and have read thru many threads about Jack Foremans props, just wanted to hear if anyone had compared it to the PT SWC. I already talked to Jack himself and he has the tohatsu 50 prop ready to be mailed out as he mentioned he has many in stock. Just wanted to see if someone had a review comparing it to the SWC,

Thanks,


----------



## DeepSouthFly

The foreman prop will last forever. Blades are thick as hell. Almost like a mud motor prop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DeepSouthFly said:


> The foreman prop will last forever. Blades are thick as hell. Almost like a mud motor prop.


I’ve had one one my last boat and current boat and they get run hard and look like new. Compared to other props they are nearly twice as thick.


----------



## jmrodandgun

elsillo said:


> I should buy the PT for $280 or really have to spend $650 for the Foreman. I'm looking for better holeshot on the tohatsu 50hp.


Six hundred and fifty American dollars? Good grief. No doubt he builds world class stuff but that's a mighty specialized piece of equipment. I guess it would depend on where you live? We don't have the landscape in Louisiana to require that kind of prop.


----------



## elsillo

jmrodandgun said:


> Six hundred and fifty American dollars? Good grief. No doubt he builds world class stuff but that's a mighty specialized piece of equipment. I guess it would depend on where you live? We don't have the landscape in Louisiana to require that kind of prop.


Well he quoted me $550, plus sales tax plus shipping. I live in South Texas so shipping is $10 so its around $605 USD. Still thats why I was interested being the PT is $280! But the crowd has spoken I will give the Foreman a try.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jmrodandgun said:


> Six hundred and fifty American dollars? Good grief. No doubt he builds world class stuff but that's a mighty specialized piece of equipment. I guess it would depend on where you live? We don't have the landscape in Louisiana to require that kind of prop.


Weren’t you the guy posting about the fancy watch that cost several grand? A $20 Timex tells time just the same.
I could gawk at the price of a lot of gear I see guys buying on here. Thousand dollar fly rods, $70,000 boats, $900 fly reels...people will pay top dollar for good equipment and these props are the best I’ve used or seen. I guess we could play the “guess what prop” game I see guys playing for several months then end up with one that’s just good enough but I’d rather get the right one the first or second shot and have a guy that will stand behind his props and service them for what a steak dinner cost if the edges get oyster dings, cavitation erosion etc.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Weren’t you the guy posting about the fancy watch that cost several grand? A $20 Timex tells time just the same.


Alright alright you win. I guess you're right. 



Smackdaddy53 said:


> cavitation erosion etc.


So this is the second time I've seen this mentioned in just the past few days. Is this something that's a problem even with low horsepower outboards?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jmrodandgun said:


> Alright alright you win. I guess you're right.
> 
> 
> 
> So this is the second time I've seen this mentioned in just the past few days. Is this something that's a problem even with low horsepower outboards?


I figured that would make sense. 

I have not noticed any cavitation burns on any of my small motors but mine mainly putt putt around and don’t get on plane much.
Cavitation erosion looks like someone took a ball peen hammer and made glancing blows along the edge and it will eventually cause the edge of the blade to wear thin on the thinner bladed props. It’s from the prop cavitating and then catching water repeatedly like water dripping on a rock so long it begins to make a hole. You mainly see it on higher horsepower props that are run pretty high and pierce the surface a lot.


----------



## Pierson

Serious question here, for a $600 prop, do they make some sort of key locking nut to secure it? Or do you guys take your prop off when storing outside? I certainly wouldn't leave a $600 fly reel or $600 push pole unsecured on my boat overnight. I kept my PT prop on pretty much no matter what, but $600 would make me think twice.....


----------



## crboggs

Pierson said:


> I kept my PT prop on pretty much no matter what, but $600 would make me think twice.....


I don't think people outside of the microskiff world would even know what a Jack Foreman prop is....much less what its worth...and especially not here in Florida.


----------



## ActionCliff

I'll also vouch for the Foreman prop...he has that Tohatsu 50 dialed in. He has one on his Spears skiff and another backup sitting in his shop. 
May be a different story for others motors, but he's the prop jedi for that setup. I love the way mine performs. Top end is around 32-33 with an awesome hole shot on my Waterman 16.


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> I don't think people outside of the microskiff world would even know what a Jack Foreman prop is....much less what its worth...and especially not here in Florida.


Yeah that's a good point....


----------



## SomaliPirate

Pierson said:


> Serious question here, for a $600 prop, do they make some sort of key locking nut to secure it? Or do you guys take your prop off when storing outside? I certainly wouldn't leave a $600 fly reel or $600 push pole unsecured on my boat overnight. I kept my PT prop on pretty much no matter what, but $600 would make me think twice.....


I set my push pole down in the front yard Saturday and forgot it overnight. I was amazed to see it still there in the morning. Living in the boonies has it's benefits.


----------

